# Mike & Mads cutting gauge (blog)



## mafe (Dec 10, 2009)

*Making the cutting gauge I (Tutorial)*

*Mike & Mads cutting gauge (blog)*
A gift to a wonderful friend.

Before I start the blog I want to share with you why this blog ever came to life and the gauges were made.

The truth is I did not need another gauge, I have several, and I just recently finished a panel gauge also.

Here on LJ I have meet many wonderful persons, and some I consider personal friends even I never had the joy of meeting them life. Each person for his or her qualities, and for a consistent dialog.

One of these persons is our friend Mike Stefang, he was one of the first I asked to be a buddy, and our friendship have grown a lot since then, he was always there, always with a delicate word or a funny little line when he saw my post's or blogs.

As some of you have seen Mike have made the Ancient bucket blog, and I have tried to follow, and make my own blog on this project. During this project our friendship grew for me to become even closer, so I felt I wanted to do something to show my appreciation for his dedication in the bucket project, but even more for his friendship and some wonderful mails he have send me.
So what should I give to Mike? This was not so easy to find out, but one day I came across this post from a fellow LJ that had made a cutting gauge, and here I saw Mike's comment 'Very nice. I wish I had one like it!!', and that was it! I had to make him a cutting gauge. I had to make his wish come through!










First I made a sketch in my little sketchbook; a first set of thoughts to follow, and then decided to just build along as the ideas would arrive.

As you can see few things changed on the way, but the basic design is pretty close to the original idea.
I used my latest gauges (have not been posted yet) as a design match, in this way I will not have all tool chaos in the shop.










Brass bolts from Paris, my friend Sodabowsky helped with a nice price.










Some Stanley knife blades for cutters, in this way it's easy to get new.
And this inspired me to make a new way of holding the blades.










Fist cut some pieces in the size desired.
The piece of dark wood that was a gift to me from my friend Napoleon he gave me at his last job.
I like to talk about rings, that when we do something nice to other people in our life's it sets of rings, and as you can see we already have a chain reaction here, not bad at all, life is so beautiful for those who dare to be nice, and open hearted, even it also hurts sometimes.










Mark up the design, I used a soft metal ruler for the curve, and made a few before I was happy with the curves meeting. (I know this is a architect talking, but to me this is important - balance).










Finding and marking center line.










And the shoulders of the gauge head.










Cutting a spur for a brass inlay.










And the bar (arm, or whatever it is called).










Here we go!
Can you see it's coming to life Mike!










Mark up the bar's with and the desired deepness of the sliding cutout.









On the right you see a piece of square brass rod I cut of.

Time to mix epoxy.










And use epoxy, to glue the brass 'inlay' in place.
I choose this solution since I think it's more elegant than screws and a flat bar.










Glue and clamp.
(Unless you want to fight with glue put paper between the glue and wise).










Here you see why.










Clean up the inlay, I use my disc sander since its fast, and relatively easy to control the right angel.










Now use the copy saw or -.










Band saw.
First I made identical shoulder cuts.










Then the curves, I was too lazy to change for a thinner blade since I knew I would make plenty of finish later.
As always I'm the impatient student as I told you Mike.










Since I cleaned up the front I had to mark again, so I have to say now:
'measure twice, mark twice and cut once'.










Like this!










Set the table saw for the desired depth.
Make repetitive cuts really close between the marks, and the job is done.










Like so!










Make a test fit. Here with the bolt on top just for visualization.
The rabbets were quite fine a little to the loose size for my taste, but I will approve my work.
Hope you also Mike can.










Mike & Mads are born! 
We should make a party!
I probably party by going back and work on the bucket a little, if Mike made a new post.










Marking up the bar ends.
One for a square piece of brass to hold the blade, and one for a round rod that will get a hole in the center, where you can stick a pencil or a awl.










Cutting a piece of brass (I use a special metal saw blade on my table saw).










This is what for!










And brass rod for the other end, I use threaded since it will give a stronger hold.
Also it will give me more work…
Yes Mike I think you can see I'm fighting, and my skills with making knifes really come in handy, in this kind of tiny work.










Marking again, this time with a awl to make sure the drill bits the right place.
In fact I do that always now, I made too many holes a little off center in my life.










Drilling the hole for the rod.
You better check if we are in center Mike.










Finding a drill for the brass piece to make a pre drilling for the scroll saw.










And once more at the drill press.










Finding a matching tap.
Read about this stuff here










And making the thread.
Ohhh yes and now time for tobacco finally.










Nice fit!










Cut off and sand flat.










Scroll saw.
If you don't have one, just build one: http://1nailbender.tripod.com/full.htm










And this is why!
I cut close to the fit, but stop before.










Cut with a razor sharp chisel, and make a fit as fine as possible.
(I perhaps should have just used the scroll saw since I made few little mistakes here, Mike can say what he think… he is a scroll saw bandit I have seen).










Now a little brake from the gauges, and time to make some cutters.
First I flatten the side.










Then braking of a bunch.










And now grinding them to shape.










Rounded, V-shaped and all normal, in this way it can be used in many situations and for several purposes.
As you can see a quite tight fit between the brass and the blade (I did my best).

So time to split up the blog for those with slow connections out there in the big world.

Next part: http://lumberjocks.com/mafe/blog/21942

Hope this blog can be to some inspiration, for me it is was so much a pleasure to make these Mike & Mads cutting gauges,

*Best thoughts,*

MaFe


----------



## tenontim (Feb 24, 2008)

mafe said:


> *Making the cutting gauge I (Tutorial)*
> 
> *Mike & Mads cutting gauge (blog)*
> A gift to a wonderful friend.
> ...


Another great project from you. Great tutorial. I'm putting this one in my favorites, and maybe sometime I'll give making one of these a try. This is going to be a fine tool. Thanks for the post.


----------



## Bertha (Jan 10, 2011)

mafe said:


> *Making the cutting gauge I (Tutorial)*
> 
> *Mike & Mads cutting gauge (blog)*
> A gift to a wonderful friend.
> ...


I will be making one of my own!


----------



## wilterbeast (Feb 23, 2011)

mafe said:


> *Making the cutting gauge I (Tutorial)*
> 
> *Mike & Mads cutting gauge (blog)*
> A gift to a wonderful friend.
> ...


Wow mike's a lucky guy! This blog came at a perfect time for me as I'm getting ready to build a marking gauge myself, thanks for the tutorial!


----------



## saddletramp (Mar 6, 2011)

mafe said:


> *Making the cutting gauge I (Tutorial)*
> 
> *Mike & Mads cutting gauge (blog)*
> A gift to a wonderful friend.
> ...


I'm new here so I've only seen a little of your work but it has* all* been just superior. Great tutorial, a real keeper. Thank you.


----------



## fjdavid (Jan 22, 2011)

mafe said:


> *Making the cutting gauge I (Tutorial)*
> 
> *Mike & Mads cutting gauge (blog)*
> A gift to a wonderful friend.
> ...


very nice project and great tutorial. I think I learn more from the pictures than the instructions. but that is just the way I am. Keep up the great job and keep the posts coming.

thank you


----------



## dkirtley (Mar 11, 2010)

mafe said:


> *Making the cutting gauge I (Tutorial)*
> 
> *Mike & Mads cutting gauge (blog)*
> A gift to a wonderful friend.
> ...


The only thing I would suggest if you don't have a scrollsaw is to use a birdsmouth and a frame saw. (Jeweler's saw) Once you learn to use a soft touch, They are quite capable and surprisingly quick work.


----------



## rayn (Aug 3, 2009)

mafe said:


> *Making the cutting gauge I (Tutorial)*
> 
> *Mike & Mads cutting gauge (blog)*
> A gift to a wonderful friend.
> ...


Great project! I am headed out to the shop to make one of my own…...with your permission of course


----------



## stefang (Apr 9, 2009)

mafe said:


> *Making the cutting gauge I (Tutorial)*
> 
> *Mike & Mads cutting gauge (blog)*
> A gift to a wonderful friend.
> ...


You can't imagine my surprise and delight at receiving such a wonderful tool from a very generous person hereafter referred to as Mads (Mafe). I plan to do a little blog on it very soon, so I will direct my comments to the build for now.

I loved the idea of using a brass threaded rod screwed into the threaded wood and then drilled through to create a sleeve. In fact I loved all of the many clever features built into this gauge. And yes, I would approve of you using the scroll saw only on that square hole Mads without chisel work. In fact if I were you I would also have used it to cut the brass with a metal scroll saw blade. But it is not my job to tell a master tool maker what tools to use.

The thing is, that because of this blog I will soon know how to build this gauge myself, but I already have one, (gloat, gloat). So if you want one you will have to make it yourself, because you can't buy one like this. I can assure you that it will be well worth your time and effort and you will never need or want another. First just a hint. This gauge can be easily scaled up in size to please our more macho LJ members.

A simple thank you doesn't cover how I feel about this gift. I will try to express my gratitude in a different way. Soon.


----------



## RonPeters (Jul 7, 2010)

mafe said:


> *Making the cutting gauge I (Tutorial)*
> 
> *Mike & Mads cutting gauge (blog)*
> A gift to a wonderful friend.
> ...


I am always amazed at the creative genius of Mafe. Everything he makes is a masterpiece! It reminds me of how things used to be made by hand before people became impatient…


----------



## againstthegrain (Feb 16, 2008)

mafe said:


> *Making the cutting gauge I (Tutorial)*
> 
> *Mike & Mads cutting gauge (blog)*
> A gift to a wonderful friend.
> ...


As always, GREAT detail. Thanks for the post buddy!!


----------



## jackass (Mar 26, 2008)

mafe said:


> *Making the cutting gauge I (Tutorial)*
> 
> *Mike & Mads cutting gauge (blog)*
> A gift to a wonderful friend.
> ...


*Does anyone know why I can't add this to "My Favourites"? Great post, wonderful detail and super pictures.
Jack*


----------



## HallTree (Feb 1, 2008)

mafe said:


> *Making the cutting gauge I (Tutorial)*
> 
> *Mike & Mads cutting gauge (blog)*
> A gift to a wonderful friend.
> ...


I enjoyed looking over your shoulder to watch while you were working on this project. I hope I did not get in the way, not much room in your shop. Nice job.


----------



## Schwieb (Dec 3, 2008)

mafe said:


> *Making the cutting gauge I (Tutorial)*
> 
> *Mike & Mads cutting gauge (blog)*
> A gift to a wonderful friend.
> ...


Mads, You've done it again. Very nice project and excellent blog. If I can find some brass fixtures, I know how to make one now.

I'm betting Mike is real proud to receive this from you.


----------



## SASmith (Mar 22, 2010)

mafe said:


> *Making the cutting gauge I (Tutorial)*
> 
> *Mike & Mads cutting gauge (blog)*
> A gift to a wonderful friend.
> ...


Thanks for taking me along with this blog.
A fine tool and tutorial.
Scott


----------



## PaBull (May 13, 2008)

mafe said:


> *Making the cutting gauge I (Tutorial)*
> 
> *Mike & Mads cutting gauge (blog)*
> A gift to a wonderful friend.
> ...


Mads, you really have a way with your camera AND also the way you pose your objects. It is joy to read your tutorials. I love your sketches (on some of your other tutorials).

I am challenging you to write a book, a woodworkers tutorial. You could just about do it with the projects you have posted so far. I am really serious Mads!! I could see a coffee table hard cover book. "MADS COMPLETE ILLUSTRATED GUIDE TO MOST ANY WOODWORKING SHOP GAGETS". I can't wait for it.

Pb.


----------



## mafe (Dec 10, 2009)

mafe said:


> *Making the cutting gauge I (Tutorial)*
> 
> *Mike & Mads cutting gauge (blog)*
> A gift to a wonderful friend.
> ...


Hi there,

Hi Mike:
I am so happy about your surprise and pleasure to recieve this present, so touched also that I did not really know how to reply. Now I try.
I had a wonderful time to make it, both I enjoyed the creative process, the detail work but also a lot to think of your reaction.
I think you are right that i sould have used the scroll saw on the wood all the way, but I still don't feel so trained with this tool. For the brass it is a pleasure to cut on the tablesaw, and extremely precise with this special blade.
Are you calling me a chicken hand? lol. Perhaps I am to delicate, it is same size as my English gauges, but yes you might be right.
If you are inspired you can make one more, it is impossible to have too many gauges.
I know how happy you are, and this touch me so much back, so you do not need to explain. 
And as I said to you, yes you of any deserve it in my eyes. You have given mere so much so you need not to do more in this story, exept I will be happy to still be your impatient student and friend after the bucket adventure.

PB, thank you, I love to sketch I have a little book I call one two tree… for all the woodworking ideas and projects. I don't know on the book, but who knows why not.
Scott, you are more than welcome, it was a pleasure to me to have you along. ;-)
Ken, look at the last part of this blog, plenty of liks, otherwise let me know.
Ron, loved to have you, it is always a pleasure, and yes my shop is small but there are plenty of room.
Jack, mine works… Happy to know you will put the project there.
Anchul, thank you to take the time to comment, it always make me happy.
Ron, this is quite a compliment thank you so. You know my favorite nick name is Vintage and love this.
The ironic thing is I always saw my self as impatient. (Amazing how we are able to see others, and can be so blind about our self).
Ray, I will be more than happy!
David, thank you for the advice.
Frank, I am like you! A picture tells more than a thousand words.
Saddletramp, I smile big time.
wilterbeast, happy if I can inspire on your build.
Bertha, look forward to see the result.
Tim, thank you, you should give it a go.

Best thoughts to all of you, and thank you for the kind comments,
Mads


----------



## mafe (Dec 10, 2009)

*Making the cutting gauge II (Tutorial)*

*Mike & Mads cutting gauge (blog)*
A gift to a wonderful friend.

This is the second part, so for you who step in here, please go back to the beginning: 
http://lumberjocks.com/mafe/blog/21939

So off we go - part to!
Are you ready Mike?










Here is the updated sketch book drawing, so you remember where we were, and where we are going (it's not always possible for me to do just that).










Figuring out where the rod for the knurled bolt shall be.
I choose a little up front, since you would have a nice grip on the gauge head, and also plenty of material for strengths.










Then marking it, also on the bar. (And not in the bar…).










Finding the router bit needed. I used a 6mm straight cut.
(Another wine box).










Test routing.










Now the real stuff.










Using the stop, and going both directions.










Both I said…










The first one went really smooth.
And then it went all wrong in the second go, it was probably Mike making trouble, or perhaps me not respecting the tool, so I should have made the cuts deeper and deeper, and not just in one… Laziness is not for free… And like this I broke two bits… Learning by doing I guess.










So I decided to do the second gauge by hand (then I did not need to go and buy new bits for now).
Here drilling the hole for the saw.










Now time to saw ahead, I used my jewelers saw.










File and sand to fit.










Now I glue in the threaded rods in the ends, as always with epoxy.










And marking for the rod that must go in the head of the gauge.










And making a guide hole with the awl.










Drilling the hole for the rod, not all the way through.










Threading the gauge head with a tap.










And action! (perhaps a little long but this we can deal with).










A washer and then the knob, knurled thing or whatever it is called, then a mark for the lengths.
I was first thinking to use the two coins in the left of the picture for washers, but decided only the best was good enough for Mike, so I used some brass washers.










And CUT!










SO - quite naughty yes, I think so! 
M&M in the young years, this is going in a good direction.










Epoxy time!!!










Make sure they come in straight.










And one step closer.
All this happened during several days while I was working on the bucket, not just in a glimpse as it looks.










Now marking center for the blade holder bolt.










And for the security brass rod that I will put all the way through the threaded bolt, so it will never be able to work its way out. Yes this little detail is not just fancy Mike it has a purpose.










Now the square brass pieces are glued in place, so I can work more on them later.
Yes you guessed right - epoxy… and again the fast one.










And a little wedge to hold it in place.










Drilling for the 'hold' rod, so deep that it goes through the threaded rod, and secure this.










Put glue in the hole, it can help to heat up the epoxy, but only if you use the slow version, the 90 sec. will dry before you know it.










And glued.
Notice the rough finish on the gauge heads.










Making a test thread with my brand new tap holder, a wonderful little tool, but the little size makes you also more easy go off center (all have a price)...










Drilling for the thread in the blade holder, I should have done this in the drill press since they did not become all straight free hand, but this is what we call charm when handmade.
Mike you are allowed to call me lazy, but only you!
The truth is the switch on my drill press died, so I had to.










Making the thread.










And an extra hole for details.










Now some extra gluing, since the wood cracked when I made this detail drilling… 
Yes I should have stayed to the plan, I should have mounted some wood on the sides while drilling and so, but I am so human… And the epoxy is stronger than the wood so no worrying Mike.










Here we are at last. We have a tool.










And here!










Now the top goes of the rod.










Like this!










So here they are ready to use, Mike & Mads on the wild.










Here the details, and how the blade comes out, and you can see the purpose of the detail hole in the end of the bar.
I think this is a quite cool solution I came up with; ok I'm big headed now sorry, just became happy for a second there, I do get carried away.










But we will not stop there!
Time for some make over, the beauty and the beast…










Better yes?










Now polish.
It is on purpose I did not flatten the bed of the gauge head rabbet since I wanted there to be friction for a tight hold.










Raw linseed oil, compound, bees wax, polish, Carnauba wax, bees wax - the big MaFe tour.










And my makes mark the heart are beaten in.










What deepness in that wood!










Now one more detail.
I made the gauge so it could be used in the back end with a pencil or an awl in the hole also, in this way the gauge is actually a three in one.
To complete this I wanted to make some fine little awls, special for the gauges.
They were made of HSS steel drill bits; that I sanded while spinning so they became pointed.










Like this.










Then cut a piece of wood for handles. (The same as for the gauge).










Up on the lathe (This was the day Napoleon came and made his little brass mallet).


__
Sensitive content, not recommended for those under 18
Show Content










I cut of the drill bit with a Dremmel tool and glue with: …..










This is it! A miniature awl for the gauge.










And this is how it all ended up.

I made also a little dedicated box of recycle materials for Mikes gauge, filled it up with shavings that I did on the bucket project, and wrote him a letter, and off to Norway it went.
(Yes I was a little nervous when I went to the post office, imagine it was lost in the mail, but it arrived, and this is why I blog it now, the Mike & Mads cutting gauge has reached its final home, and the twin is hanging on my workshop wall).

Here a little clip from a letter to him:

'Dear Mike you have brought me plenty of wonderful smiles, precious moments and even a wooden bucket made by my own hands. 
It is a token of our friendship for now, my thank you for the bucket tour and my respect for you as the person and a father you are. Keep doing your best, this is what I respect and like about you'.

*And after a how the little box was done:* Soon.

Hope this blog can be to some inspiration, for me it is was so much a pleasure to make these Mike & Mads cutting gauges,

*Best thoughts,*

MaFe


----------



## saddletramp (Mar 6, 2011)

mafe said:


> *Making the cutting gauge II (Tutorial)*
> 
> *Mike & Mads cutting gauge (blog)*
> A gift to a wonderful friend.
> ...


Thanks again for thecontinued tutorial.


----------



## Dennisgrosen (Nov 14, 2009)

mafe said:


> *Making the cutting gauge II (Tutorial)*
> 
> *Mike & Mads cutting gauge (blog)*
> A gift to a wonderful friend.
> ...


we knew you was cooking on something and that you said you was making Mike a little gift
I thought it was two different things and was nervewrecking over the first one as usual
but you realy cought me before I even had my first mug of coffee today
.








.
.
.
so i had to bring out a specielbox from the shelf as you can see
.








.
.
.
and only have to say this to you both over the very well made blogs and the thought´s behind the gift
.
.
.
.








.
.
take care 
Dennis


----------



## bigike (May 25, 2009)

mafe said:


> *Making the cutting gauge II (Tutorial)*
> 
> *Mike & Mads cutting gauge (blog)*
> A gift to a wonderful friend.
> ...


nice dam i'm gonna have you make me a nice set tools instead of buying them. LOL


----------



## tdv (Dec 29, 2009)

mafe said:


> *Making the cutting gauge II (Tutorial)*
> 
> *Mike & Mads cutting gauge (blog)*
> A gift to a wonderful friend.
> ...


Beautiful & a wonderful gift Mads
Trevor


----------



## patron (Apr 2, 2009)

mafe said:


> *Making the cutting gauge II (Tutorial)*
> 
> *Mike & Mads cutting gauge (blog)*
> A gift to a wonderful friend.
> ...


a true renaissance gift 
from the heart

well done

and richly decerved


----------



## PaBull (May 13, 2008)

mafe said:


> *Making the cutting gauge II (Tutorial)*
> 
> *Mike & Mads cutting gauge (blog)*
> A gift to a wonderful friend.
> ...


Very nice, it got me all choked up here. You are truly a very nice caring fellow. (but I knew that already)

In addition to doing such a nice gift, the gift keeps on giving again, we all got a nice tutorial out of the deal.

Thanks for the post.
Pb.


----------



## rdlaurance (Mar 28, 2009)

mafe said:


> *Making the cutting gauge II (Tutorial)*
> 
> *Mike & Mads cutting gauge (blog)*
> A gift to a wonderful friend.
> ...


Beautiful, absolutely beautiful! Great blog Mads!


----------



## Schwieb (Dec 3, 2008)

mafe said:


> *Making the cutting gauge II (Tutorial)*
> 
> *Mike & Mads cutting gauge (blog)*
> A gift to a wonderful friend.
> ...


Very special!!


----------



## MShort (Jan 15, 2009)

mafe said:


> *Making the cutting gauge II (Tutorial)*
> 
> *Mike & Mads cutting gauge (blog)*
> A gift to a wonderful friend.
> ...


Outstanding blog !!! I will have to try make one. Thanks for the detail and the inspiration.


----------



## Bertha (Jan 10, 2011)

mafe said:


> *Making the cutting gauge II (Tutorial)*
> 
> *Mike & Mads cutting gauge (blog)*
> A gift to a wonderful friend.
> ...


Thanks for the detailed step-by, Mads…no excuses now


----------



## tenontim (Feb 24, 2008)

mafe said:


> *Making the cutting gauge II (Tutorial)*
> 
> *Mike & Mads cutting gauge (blog)*
> A gift to a wonderful friend.
> ...


Now this is a step by step blog. This is a very nice gift, but then the one's that you personally make are always more special anyway. Thanks for sharing this.


----------



## stefang (Apr 9, 2009)

mafe said:


> *Making the cutting gauge II (Tutorial)*
> 
> *Mike & Mads cutting gauge (blog)*
> A gift to a wonderful friend.
> ...


Great tutorial Mads. Even though I am the very lucky recipient of thiz fine gauge I might still want to make one using your blog to guide me. I can't think of a more useful gift to a woodworker. Now that you are done with this, I will be posting my blog on the subject very shortly.


----------



## swirt (Apr 6, 2010)

mafe said:


> *Making the cutting gauge II (Tutorial)*
> 
> *Mike & Mads cutting gauge (blog)*
> A gift to a wonderful friend.
> ...


Wow! I couldn't stop and post on the first blog, I had to get here and continue one to the ending. Incredible. I have seen a lot of handmade cutting/marking gauges, but this one has has some incredibly thoughtful features on it. As always, very impressive and a great read with wonderful photos. I know it takes a lot of time to do these stories, so thanks for all the extra effort you put into sharing them with us.


----------



## dbray45 (Oct 19, 2010)

mafe said:


> *Making the cutting gauge II (Tutorial)*
> 
> *Mike & Mads cutting gauge (blog)*
> A gift to a wonderful friend.
> ...


Very, very nice.


----------



## mafe (Dec 10, 2009)

mafe said:


> *Making the cutting gauge II (Tutorial)*
> 
> *Mike & Mads cutting gauge (blog)*
> A gift to a wonderful friend.
> ...


Hi all,
Mike, I'm so happy to hear you got hooked watching the process (I wrote a long message for you in part one).
David, merci, merci.
Swirt, so happy you enjoy my blog. I was thinking of you in Paris because I saw a old foot powered lathe, will blog about it when I have the energy.
Tim, ;-) go make one.
Bertha, it can only be to slow, enjoy the process.
Mshort, I will look forward to see you go on the gauge.
Ken, so are you, in a wonderful way my friend.
Rick, big smile to you.
Pb, my smile is as large as your heart right now.
David, I eat your words like candy.
Trevor, ;-)
Ike, I laugh. Stop dreaming and walk into your work shop.
Dennis, I thank you for your kindness, yes a special man as Mike needs a special gift.
Saddletramp, thank you!
To all of you, thank you for the wonderful comments,
best thoughts,
Mads


----------



## bch (Jan 14, 2011)

mafe said:


> *Making the cutting gauge II (Tutorial)*
> 
> *Mike & Mads cutting gauge (blog)*
> A gift to a wonderful friend.
> ...


Well done again, MAFE. You're going to POP! if you keep accumulating carma at this high rate!


----------



## mafe (Dec 10, 2009)

mafe said:


> *Making the cutting gauge II (Tutorial)*
> 
> *Mike & Mads cutting gauge (blog)*
> A gift to a wonderful friend.
> ...


BCH, I laugh big time. Mr. Champagne… I like the idea of accumulating carma.
Thank you.
Best thoughts,
Mads


----------



## bouati (Jan 19, 2013)

mafe said:


> *Making the cutting gauge II (Tutorial)*
> 
> *Mike & Mads cutting gauge (blog)*
> A gift to a wonderful friend.
> ...


----------



## mafe (Dec 10, 2009)

*Manual (not really needed)*

*Mike & Mads cutting gauge manual (blog)*
A gift to a wonderful friend.

*MANUAL: *

This is the third part, so for you who step in here, please go back to the beginning: 
http://lumberjocks.com/mafe/blog/21939

I don't know if it is really needed, but thought it was fine?










The gauge with the round side of the gauge head facing a curved or circular shape, in this way it can follow any shape.










Like this.










The cutting gauge with the flat side of the gauge head against a straight side, in this way you have more stability.










Now the other end of the gauge are turned over, and a pencil are used in the hole for drawing none permanent lines.










And here with the little awl I made for it.










In use you will use the other hand to hold the little awl down (I use mine for the camera).
The reason I made a small awl is that it is easier to control with the other hand.










The same but in a full view.
So now Mike there are no excuse, as I wrote you it's a tool so the more you use it, the more happy I will be…

*And after a how the little box was done:* Soon.

Hope this blog can be to some inspiration, for me it is was so much a pleasure to make these Mike & Mads cutting gauges,

*Best thoughts,*

MaFe


----------



## rdlaurance (Mar 28, 2009)

mafe said:


> *Manual (not really needed)*
> 
> *Mike & Mads cutting gauge manual (blog)*
> A gift to a wonderful friend.
> ...


Wow! I love the diversity of jobs that you've built into this gauge. Great job and a very beautiful tool, Mads!


----------



## lanwater (May 14, 2010)

mafe said:


> *Manual (not really needed)*
> 
> *Mike & Mads cutting gauge manual (blog)*
> A gift to a wonderful friend.
> ...


Hi Mafe,

I wish I have one like this… 

seriously, I admire your resoucefullness and you narrative skills.


----------



## mafe (Dec 10, 2009)

mafe said:


> *Manual (not really needed)*
> 
> *Mike & Mads cutting gauge manual (blog)*
> A gift to a wonderful friend.
> ...


Hi,
Rick, thank you so, I smile a big smile.
Ian, you read too many farytales… Laugh. Thank you also.
Best thoughts,
Mads


----------



## Schwieb (Dec 3, 2008)

mafe said:


> *Manual (not really needed)*
> 
> *Mike & Mads cutting gauge manual (blog)*
> A gift to a wonderful friend.
> ...


I'm having good thoughts, Mads !!


----------



## mafe (Dec 10, 2009)

*The box (blog)*

*Mike & Mads cutting gauge the box (blog)*
A gift to a wonderful friend.

*THE BOX: *

This is the last part of the series, so for you who step in here, please go back to the beginning: 
http://lumberjocks.com/mafe/blog/21939

The box could have been a blog of its own, but I think it belong here, since it was made for Mike?

So after making Mike this cutting gauge, I thought it looked unfinished without a custom made box.










I took some pallet wood that I had left from my bucket project, and some thin ply from a fruit box, both found in the street, planned the wood, and cut in up in my desired width and made some rabbets on the table saw, really quick, no sweat.










Then cut it in 45 degrees at the desired lengths, so the gauge would fit in.










Then cut of the top of the rabbet on one of the ends.










Like this.










Here you see the fit.










Then the thin ply was cut to fit the width of the bottom and top rabbets.










Marking and cutting done for the length.










Like this.
Do you follow me Mike?










And here the principal of the sliding lid box (nothing new for those who know it…).










Glue, plenty of glue, for the bottom and the mitered corners.










Assembly with paint tape, and remove waste glue.
(Or fight this glue later, it's a choice).










Check the angles. (If I miss spell this one, then check the angels too…).










Now mark the lid.










Glue the lid and the rabbet piece top together.










Then I cut two 'hold' pieces to the interior of the box, and marked the gauge size on them.










Made repetitive cuts on the table saw.
Still there Mike?










Here you see what fore…










Then drilled two holes, and glue in rare earth magnets, these came all the way from Hong Kong.










And so the extra blades have a place to be.
Care full you will not cut the fingers Mike (wonder if you are working on the bucket as I write this).










Now adding some shavings I saved as I made the bucket, a coin so you will not have bad luck and a drill bit that I had made pointed so you could make an awl.










Ok I could not settle there, so I made the little awl, and a little label with my sign and some words.









- and a letter.










And it was time to close it up and go to the post office.










That day I spend with my oldest friend Michael (known him for 25 years), and he took this picture of me when I was walking in the street.
Why is this interesting?
Look what I have sticking up the pocket!

This is the end of the Mike & Mads cutting gauge blog.

Thank you Mike for making this possible, and for the fact that I also have a wonderful cutting gauge now as a twin to yours.

Hope this blog can be to some inspiration, for me it is was so much a pleasure to make these Mike & Mads cutting gauges,

*Best thoughts,*

MaFe


----------



## Dennisgrosen (Nov 14, 2009)

mafe said:


> *The box (blog)*
> 
> *Mike & Mads cutting gauge the box (blog)*
> A gift to a wonderful friend.
> ...


great picture blog Mads 
always a pleassure to read them

take care
Dennis


----------



## Bricofleur (Aug 28, 2009)

mafe said:


> *The box (blog)*
> 
> *Mike & Mads cutting gauge the box (blog)*
> A gift to a wonderful friend.
> ...


Hey Mads. Nice box and well explained construction. From now, even analphabets can build one! You had and you are a good teacher.

Best,

Serge

http://atelierdubricoleur.wordpress.com


----------



## TopamaxSurvivor (May 2, 2008)

mafe said:


> *The box (blog)*
> 
> *Mike & Mads cutting gauge the box (blog)*
> A gift to a wonderful friend.
> ...


Your shipping boxes are nicer than my best ones ;-)


----------



## GJP60 (Jan 12, 2010)

mafe said:


> *The box (blog)*
> 
> *Mike & Mads cutting gauge the box (blog)*
> A gift to a wonderful friend.
> ...


Hi,
Nice work and very thoughtful
Cheers


----------



## stefang (Apr 9, 2009)

mafe said:


> *The box (blog)*
> 
> *Mike & Mads cutting gauge the box (blog)*
> A gift to a wonderful friend.
> ...


I loved the box Mads. I especially liked the trim on the end of the lid that matched up with the trim around the top of the box and which matched up with the box closed. Very arty. The little magnets hold all the extra blades well in place. The box is work of art on it's own with the fruit box lid and the shaped holders for the gauge. I not only greatly love the gauge and the box, but I learned a lot reading your blogs as well. Architect designed and built tools. *Now that is something to brag about!!! *


----------



## wookie (Dec 15, 2009)

mafe said:


> *The box (blog)*
> 
> *Mike & Mads cutting gauge the box (blog)*
> A gift to a wonderful friend.
> ...


Love the blog and the boxes… gifts for my ladies for Christmas, if you don't mind. Thanks, Mads!


----------



## mafe (Dec 10, 2009)

mafe said:


> *The box (blog)*
> 
> *Mike & Mads cutting gauge the box (blog)*
> A gift to a wonderful friend.
> ...


Hi all,
I can see I never got to answer this one, sorry.

Wookie, big smile here no I am happy - unless you expect me to make them… lol.

Mike, you are missed, I hope it is the summer that holds you of the computer, and that we will see more of you when the long winter nights begin in Norway. Yes we had a wonderful time on that project, the bucket I mean, and I smile and think of you each time I use my own gauge.

Glen, ;-)

Topa, you are wonderful, I think by now you must be in training.

Serge, I think I told you I acually worked as a teacher for constructing architects for a time, so who knows I might have picked up just a little there. These boxes are fast and really nice for tools and such.

Dennis, naaa you know… Smiles.

Thank you for your comments.
Best thoughts,
Mads


----------



## Dennisgrosen (Nov 14, 2009)

mafe said:


> *The box (blog)*
> 
> *Mike & Mads cutting gauge the box (blog)*
> A gift to a wonderful friend.
> ...


better late than never Mads …......but this time even the snail-mail is faster than you …. LOL

take care
Dennis


----------



## mafe (Dec 10, 2009)

mafe said:


> *The box (blog)*
> 
> *Mike & Mads cutting gauge the box (blog)*
> A gift to a wonderful friend.
> ...


Better late…


----------



## BNMD (Feb 9, 2015)

mafe said:


> *The box (blog)*
> 
> *Mike & Mads cutting gauge the box (blog)*
> A gift to a wonderful friend.
> ...


Mads, you're an inspiration. I use LJ a lot for plans and project ideas, and your projects always come up. I guess we think alike? Even our workbenches look similar-with a pipe. (Your projects are 1,000% better, though.) Thanks for giving me something to aspire to.

Cheers.


----------



## mafe (Dec 10, 2009)

mafe said:


> *The box (blog)*
> 
> *Mike & Mads cutting gauge the box (blog)*
> A gift to a wonderful friend.
> ...


Hi BNMD,
Thank you fore the kind words.
A big happy smile from Copenhagen.
Best thoughts,
Mads


----------



## mafe (Dec 10, 2009)

*Help needed!!! Knurled brass bolts*

*Hi LJs,*

So many have asked me now where I buy the brass hardware and this lead me to make this little call out!










I have found no supplier in Denmark where I come from.

Since my GF is French I come every four weeks to Paris and there I found that the BHV Grand Magasin have a nice selection to buy from in their tool and hardware department in the basement.
http://www.bhv.fr/
Web based:
http://www.metiers-et-passions.com/is-bin/INTERSHOP.enfinity/WFS/MetP-France-Site/fr_FR/-/EUR/Navigation-Dispatch?Nao=20&Ntx=mode+matchallpartial&Ntk=Default_METP&Ns=p_Rang_SkuGroup&N=16038+4294748767&Nu=p_SkuGroup_ID&Ntt=boutons&subFamily=true
And:
http://www.bricozor.com/vis-metaux-laiton/vis-tete-moletee-laiton-chrome-fauquet.html

In US I just made this search on E-bay: (knurled brass nut)
http://shop.ebay.com/i.html?_nkw=knurled+brass+nut&_sacat=0&_odkw=knurled+brass+bolt&_osacat=0&_trksid=p3286.c0.m270.l1313
Or: (knurled brass) 
http://shop.ebay.com/?_from=R40&_trksid=p4634.m570.l1313&_nkw=knurled+brass&_sacat=See-All-Categories
Or: (Thumb screw brass)
http://shop.ebay.com/i.html?_nkw=Thumb+Screw+brass&_sacat=0&_odkw=Thumb+Screw&_osacat=0&_trksid=p3286.c0.m270.l1313

In UK I did not find any, but you can order from the French web shop, then there are no extra costs like from US.

*I think it could be wonderful if you put links here if you can help in any country:*

Best of my thoughts,

MaFe


----------



## JamesVavra (Apr 27, 2009)

mafe said:


> *Help needed!!! Knurled brass bolts*
> 
> *Hi LJs,*
> 
> ...


Hey Mads - this is where I get mine (US):

http://www.mcmaster.com/#brass-knobs/=bfflc7

Fantastic blog series, by the way.


----------



## Brit (Aug 14, 2010)

mafe said:


> *Help needed!!! Knurled brass bolts*
> 
> *Hi LJs,*
> 
> ...


Thanks Mads. I couldn't find any in the UK either. I was going to order some from Mcmaster.com, but then I'd have to pay more postage, VAT if it is over £18 and a post office holding fee of £8, so it starts to get a bit expensive. I've bought tools from the US before and wish it was cheaper, as the majority of the nice tools made today either originate from the US or Canada. I think British toolmaking is assigned to the history books. Sad really for a nation with such a rich heritage.


----------



## Brit (Aug 14, 2010)

mafe said:


> *Help needed!!! Knurled brass bolts*
> 
> *Hi LJs,*
> 
> ...


Ok, I found two resources for brass thumbscrews here in the UK. The first is Phil Edwards of Philly Planes. I think Phil machines his own hardware for his wonderful hand planes and also sell brass thumbscrews on his site. Here is the link to the thumbscrews:

http://www.phillyplanes.co.uk/index.php?option=com_content&view=article&id=15&Itemid=16

I also found a site that sells telescopes and they also sell brass thumbscrews. Here's the link:

http://www.epsilon-telescopes.co.uk/products/thumbscrews.htm


----------



## lanwater (May 14, 2010)

mafe said:


> *Help needed!!! Knurled brass bolts*
> 
> *Hi LJs,*
> 
> ...


I bought some brass nuts from woofcratft. They sell them in a small pack of 6(?), I am not sure of the quantity.

As for metal I buy aluminum rods and bars from http://www.onlinemetals.com/
They also carry brass and other metal.

I haven't bought brass yet but seeing what Mads is doing, I am tempted.


----------



## Bertha (Jan 10, 2011)

mafe said:


> *Help needed!!! Knurled brass bolts*
> 
> *Hi LJs,*
> 
> ...


I have actually found them in the big box stores here in the US. They are located within those aggravating elongate drawers that have every doo-dad except the thing you're looking for. I was buying some lynch pins for a tractor when I spotted them. For a couple of weeks, I cleaned them out of every size that appeared. I think they're the same type (seen on the rear vertical toggle):










I fully realize this won't help you outside of the US but for my local boys, have a look there.


----------



## Napoleon (Sep 16, 2010)

mafe said:


> *Help needed!!! Knurled brass bolts*
> 
> *Hi LJs,*
> 
> ...


What a great ideer with links to all the goodies


----------



## donjohn24 (Oct 15, 2010)

mafe said:


> *Help needed!!! Knurled brass bolts*
> 
> *Hi LJs,*
> 
> ...


A source of hundreds (thousands ?) of parts for clamping and operating (Handles, knobs clamping levers, star knobs, levelling feet . . . . . the list goes on and on) is *Ganter - Standard Machine Elements*.

Although this is a German company, their products can be obtained in the* UK* from Berger Tools Ltd at *www.berger-tools.co.uk* and they seem willing to deal with small quantity orders.

I made a small enquiry, and almost by return they sent me their catalogue which runs to over 900 pages! It contains a positive cornucopia of a wide variety of items to cover practically anything one could want. Very impressive.


----------



## Dennisgrosen (Nov 14, 2009)

mafe said:


> *Help needed!!! Knurled brass bolts*
> 
> *Hi LJs,*
> 
> ...


thanks Mads great idea 
now we just have to convince the administrator to make a hole new section
to supliers of different things 
so its easy to find

take care
Dennis


----------



## tdv (Dec 29, 2009)

mafe said:


> *Help needed!!! Knurled brass bolts*
> 
> *Hi LJs,*
> 
> ...


Mads hey thanks for all your hard work on my behalf I checked out the UK links posted but no-one seems to do anything like the brass nuts & thumbscrews you have found in France, what is the matter with this country? it used to be a great engineering nation anyway as I don't speak French I'm unable to understand the BHV website but I will work on it. I used to be a turner in an engineering firm & have made many such items unfortunately I don't have access to a metal turning lathe any more. I will keep trying your work has given me the inspiration.
Thankyou
Best regards
Trevor


----------



## TopamaxSurvivor (May 2, 2008)

mafe said:


> *Help needed!!! Knurled brass bolts*
> 
> *Hi LJs,*
> 
> ...


Mads, You are a handy guy to have around ;-)) If you are Dane, GF French and talking to us in America, how many languages do you know?


----------



## mafe (Dec 10, 2009)

mafe said:


> *Help needed!!! Knurled brass bolts*
> 
> *Hi LJs,*
> 
> ...


Hi there,
Topa, ich verstehen nicht!
The rest of you, thank you for the links, I think this was fine.
Trevor, I will buy some here in Paris and then you UK guys can buy from me, perhaps I can send for one of you, and you can pay to my paypal account, then you can send eachother in UK.
Since I am home from Paris tonight I have no time to wait for answers, so I will buy some and then take the chance that I get stuck with them I can always find some tools to make.
Hope this will make the UK guys smile.
Best thoughts,
Mads


----------



## dbray45 (Oct 19, 2010)

mafe said:


> *Help needed!!! Knurled brass bolts*
> 
> *Hi LJs,*
> 
> ...


Mads, you are like my daughter, she can think in english, russian, french, spanish, and can speak italian and german plus some others as well.

I am fair at english, if I ever learn to type.


----------



## tdv (Dec 29, 2009)

mafe said:


> *Help needed!!! Knurled brass bolts*
> 
> *Hi LJs,*
> 
> ...


Thanks Mads just let me know how much & I'll square you up through pay pal or whatever you suggest
You're a real pal. Now I have big smile
Trevor


----------



## mafe (Dec 10, 2009)

mafe said:


> *Help needed!!! Knurled brass bolts*
> 
> *Hi LJs,*
> 
> ...


As long as I'm not a PayPal…


----------



## tdv (Dec 29, 2009)

mafe said:


> *Help needed!!! Knurled brass bolts*
> 
> *Hi LJs,*
> 
> ...


Ha! Ha! Have a safe journey home Mads
Best
Trevor


----------



## mafe (Dec 10, 2009)

mafe said:


> *Help needed!!! Knurled brass bolts*
> 
> *Hi LJs,*
> 
> ...












Hi Trevor,
Look what is going your way as soon as you PM me your adress.
Then I hope there will not be fighting in the UK… (That you can help Andy and Don and I think there were one more UK asking).
We will arrange payment when I know the shipping.
(The little crome screws are a gift, I had some extra in my shop).
Best thoughts,
Mads


----------



## tdv (Dec 29, 2009)

mafe said:


> *Help needed!!! Knurled brass bolts*
> 
> *Hi LJs,*
> 
> ...


You are a real Pal Buddy…....Does that make sense? maybe in Danish? See how I struggled with the french website I have trouble with English & Oops! I'm English lol Thanks again Mads I'll email you my address
Best
Trevor


----------



## TOPO (Sep 6, 2011)

mafe said:


> *Help needed!!! Knurled brass bolts*
> 
> *Hi LJs,*
> 
> ...


Mafe, I´m absolutely new in this community and I´m impressed what the quality of your many projects.
Recently I´ve been thinking in building some scrapeshavers and I´ve found your blog as a very inpirational source 
You mentioned that you got your hardware in Paris, and as I´m based on Madrid, flying to Paris several times a year, I wonder if you can let me know which BHV store is the one having all that hardware. There are several and I won´t have the time to visit more than one per trip probably… can you give me a hint of which one is the right one and if looking around the basement is easy enough for a non French speaker  ?

Thanks a lot and warm regards!

Luis


----------



## mafe (Dec 10, 2009)

mafe said:


> *Help needed!!! Knurled brass bolts*
> 
> *Hi LJs,*
> 
> ...


Hi Luis,
This one:
http://maps.google.com/maps?oe=UTF-8&ie=UTF8&q=BHV+paris&fb=1&hq=BHV&hnear=0x47e66e1f06e2b70f:0x40b82c3688c9460,Paris,+Frankrig&cid=0,0,13536350795893832985&ll=48.856955,2.353745&spn=0.006295,0.006295&t=h&vpsrc=6&output=embed
Vis stort kort

http://maps.google.com/maps?rls=com.microsoft:da:IE-SearchBox&oe=UTF-8&rlz=1I7SMSN_daDK325DK327&um=1&ie=UTF-8&q=BHV+paris&fb=1&hq=BHV&hnear=0x47e66e1f06e2b70f:0x40b82c3688c9460,Paris,+Frankrig&cid=0,0,13536350795893832985&ei=CZtmTqvROY3CswaNt62OCg&sa=X&oi=local_result&ct=image&ved=0CAQQ_BI

Big smile,
Mads


----------



## TOPO (Sep 6, 2011)

mafe said:


> *Help needed!!! Knurled brass bolts*
> 
> *Hi LJs,*
> 
> ...


Many, many thanks Mafe, and sorry for the delay answering. I will arrive to Paris today, so , looking forward to find the hidden treasures on that basement 

Au revoir!

Luis


----------



## mafe (Dec 10, 2009)

mafe said:


> *Help needed!!! Knurled brass bolts*
> 
> *Hi LJs,*
> 
> ...


bonne chance


----------

